# another light for bike, does it make sense?



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

hello,

we just thought it could be useful for bikes. it's just 12g very small and very compact 240 lumens headlight. Originally developed for hobbyists it also comes with integrated driver and overheating / battery overdischarging protection. Built-in constant current regulator stabilizes the luminous flux in wide ragne of input voltages (3.8-12V). There're many options available for it including different lenses, additinal cooler.

How do you feel does it make sense to come up with a simple bike mount and battery pack for it?

As for the price I guess it could be about 70-80USD per set

link to the article - http://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/magazine/march


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Kind of cute aren't they...very interesting set up ....includes an internal driver @ 900ma and works in a wide voltage range. Doesn't include a switch ( or batteries ) and is not adjustable in intensity. Does include a choice of optics though...ummm. I like the dark graphite color, cool looking, two of these could be wired with separate switches for high-low effect. The price is a little steep though...$112 USD for one > link > http://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase/L30/order


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty cool looking.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, this makes me certain in my plans!

As for the price, we're going through the cost optimization now, and as the volumes are growing now, we're going to discount it. The target price should be about USD 60-65, it's quite feasible now.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mounts for the bike*

I have finished the mounts for L30 lights. The same mount can be used also for helmet. The idea is quite simple but it provides quite reliavble fastening (see it on the pictures attached)


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

very nice, get rid of the red & black twisted wire and you could be onto a winner.

Like those mounts a lot.

I've just made a couple of these for the P4, don't think I'll bother now yours a very nice.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> very nice, get rid of the red & black twisted wire and you could be onto a winner.
> Like those mounts a lot.
> I've just made a couple of these for the P4, don't think I'll bother now yours a very nice.


Thanks. What's the cilinder part on your picture? Looks very interesting and compact.

Regarding the wires, yes, they look ugly but in fact it's the best wire on the market. Super flexible and silicone coated. They provide outstanding durability and vibration-resistance.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

quazzle said:


> Thanks. What's the cilinder part on your picture? Looks very interesting and compact.
> 
> Regarding the wires, yes, they look ugly but in fact it's the best wire on the market. Super flexible and silicone coated. They provide outstanding durability and vibration-resistance.


Wire still looks cheesy, which most people are going to scoff at regardless of how awesome the wire actually is.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Us mountain bikers will pay a fortune just to get the right colour, just google Chris King or Hope Tech and you'll get the idea. 
I'm sure the wires are great quality but putting a black sheath over the top will double sales.......
.........nothing as strange as folk (old UK saying)

The cylinder bit bye the way is for the optic.& LED, driver goes in battery pack. May post it on the "lights DIY" forum in the future.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Wire still looks cheesy, which most people are going to scoff at regardless of how awesome the wire actually is.


I would rather agree... but just look how awesome it is:









I'm sure you'd hadly ever see so many very thin filaments inside (about 260)


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

*a couple of fresh photos*

a couple of fresh photos. The weight of the whole assembly with mount is a bit less than 12g. And anothe picture shows how the same light can be installed on a helmet - no additional mount is required.


----------



## SMSAlmer (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful!
Is it possible to make it dim, and what battery pack gives the best efficiency?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

SMSAlmer said:


> Wow! Beautiful!
> Is it possible to make it dim, and what battery pack gives the best efficiency?


Thanks!!!

the brightness is constant in wide range 5-12V. So you're free to pick up any battery based on the capacity only. The power conversion perfomance is the best operating at 5-6V. The absolute ratings are: minmal voltage - 3.8V, maximal - 14V.

The dim is not available now - only in future plans.


----------



## SMSAlmer (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, still a very good light. One could use a 7.4V battery pack, running two of these through seperate switches. Perhaps you could arrange packages of two or three headlamps. I would be tempted!


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a made a nice closeup of the bike version of L30


----------



## AS-X (Feb 15, 2006)

Great lights! When is the bike option available? I don't mint the wire, as long as its good quality! 

M


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

AS-X said:


> Great lights! When is the bike option available? I don't mint the wire, as long as its good quality!
> M


Thanks.The site update should be in place in next 2 weeks. I can send you a nitification message as I finish (please drop a short request for updates at [email protected])


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Any options for running with AAs for the generally challenged?


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Any options for running with AAs for the generally challenged?


Its just the input voltage that matters so im sure you could run it off 4,6,8,10 AA Batteries without any problem, you'd just need the holder and the wiring!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Something like this?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062242


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Something like this?
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062242


yes, it will work. As long as the voltage is in range 3.8 - 12V. 
but I'd recomment using LiPo 2S pack with a simple balance charger, like this:

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ct_Name=Rhino_1050mAh_2S_7.4v_30C_Lipoly_Pack

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/..._2S_3S_Balance_Charger._Direct_110/240v_Input


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

What a beautiful little light. This would make the perfect helmet light. Coupled with a narrow beam and the light weight this thing could be awesome!


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

a nice shot made in the trees at 2am. It shows single L30 in action.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Wire still looks cheesy, which most people are going to scoff at regardless of how awesome the wire actually is.


Speak for yourself  I like the red wires. Not that it really matters what color they are, because when you're riding at night you can't see them anyway.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

newbie question..... how do i do the wiring? pos(+) to pos(+) and neg(-) to neg(-) correct? somewhere in between is the switch? please help enlighten (no pun intended) a newbie. thanks.

chris


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

A friend of mine did a great job comparing many different commerical and DIY lights and putting the beamshots together. You can see it at http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

exactly. The manual shows this in puctures and included into the box. You can also download it from this link: http://www.lux-rc.com/temp/LUXRC-L30-EN-100509.pdf


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Quazzle, that is a great comparison table. Some interesting results, particularly from some of the low cost torches.

I like your lights.

Tim


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

quazzle said:


> A friend of mine did a great job comparing many different commerical and DIY lights and putting the beamshots together. You can see it at http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com


That's a great shootout. There are a few problems though. I wish the XR2000 Cree P4-WC had a shot of it in "flood" mode rather then just the zoom mode.

And I don't understand the Ultrafire WF-501B shot, what happened there?

I never heard of some of those MC-E's, like Vaska '09? prcoder? Stasikoff? Some of the nicest beams in the shootout, but I don't know where to find them. Are these custom made ones?

Btw, the Magicshine looks pretty impressive in that line up.


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,

This is a very nice light. I'm very interested in it as my wife and I ride most days at 5am for exercise. I need to find out more information about price and options. Do you have any more information?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

fightnut said:


> That's a great shootout. There are a few problems though. I wish the XR2000 Cree P4-WC had a shot of it in "flood" mode rather then just the zoom mode.
> 
> And I don't understand the Ultrafire WF-501B shot, what happened there?
> 
> ...


You may be interested in some of the DIY light threads if you like the prcoder as a few people have made similar lights with this housing and an MCE from the same site.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13741 Thread here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=536652


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

crewcabrob said:


> I need to find out more information about price and options. Do you have any more information?


Thanks, Rob. The option list with prices is available at http://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase/L30/order

The bike mount option should be added soon


----------



## Jasjaz (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Quazzle,

Was going to submit order, however I desire two bike mounts (to go with the two lights, coolers and lens kit) and figure cheaper to order whole lot at once.

How long before bike mounts available (and cost in USD) please.

ta John


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Jasjaz said:


> How long before bike mounts available (and cost in USD) please.


pls give me a week to setup it. I'll post the update here


----------



## Jasjaz (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Quazzle thank you js


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Sharp looking lights!

How much is the shiping to the U.S. aproximately?

T.Y!
Chris


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

you can check it on the site. The cheapest option is about $10 (2-3 weeks)


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Any news if the bar/helmet mount is ready yet? 

Rob


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

The cables look very fragile. It would be vunerable to damage.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Are complete set ups going to be offered? I'm not really a DIYer and would much rather just buy a complete set up then have to buy separate components.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Picard said:


> The cables look very fragile. It would be vunerable to damage.


I would think you could get some heat shrink and cover the wires with it to help protect them. It may not be as flexible though with the heat shrink. Or maybe small diameter rubber hose.

Chris


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Guys, I'm going to get off the business on next 4 weeks for some rest and new impressions. I'm very glad that this topic became so popular. Thanks to everyone here! I'm sorry but this project is going to be suspended till mid of Sep. See you on the fall!


----------



## VaskaS (Aug 19, 2009)

fightnut said:


> I never heard of some of those MC-E's, like Vaska '09? prcoder? Stasikoff? Some of the nicest beams in the shootout, but I don't know where to find them. Are these custom made ones?


Visited this topic quite accidentally and was surprised to found a link to the comparative test I took part in.
Ledlights of Prcoder and Stasikoff are custom products. Vaska '09 is a stock-produced headlamp of my design. To my regret it's available only in Moscow and StPetersburg.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Wire still looks cheesy, which most people are going to scoff at regardless of how awesome the wire actually is.


lux-rc labs got it fixed now. How about this one?

















The cord sheath is made from a super soft thermal stable silicone (-60...+200 C).
The wires inside are the same.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

96m2comp said:


> I would think you could get some heat shrink and cover the wires with it to help protect them. It may not be as flexible though with the heat shrink. Or maybe small diameter rubber hose.
> Chris


Got idea, already done!
I have posted it here - http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6296221&postcount=33


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Reserecting another old thread here:

OK, I have a 12 hour race coming up in a month. It is overnight: 7pm to 7am. Currently I have two Magicshines. I ran this set up on last fall before we got pounded with snow and the MTB season ended here in Nebraska.

With two of the Magicshines, there was certainly no shortage of light or runtime for me. I ran them on medium and had no problems. I would run out of gas before the lights would even hint at shutting down. What I did find however is that the light and battery were heavy on my helmet after riding for a few hours. It moved my helmet around and was really a chore to keep my head up and aimed where I wanted it to be. I had both the light and battery mounted on my helmet: light very close to the front and the battery hanging off the back with a velcro strap.

I just purchased one of these lights from quazzle. Mainly for the weight and size factor. I doubt that I will feel the added weight of the light head alone and with 350 reported lumens, it can't be that much less light than the Magic shine on Medium. I have purchaed 8 of the AW 2600mah 16850 cells and some of the Luminocity holders to power the light. I really want to try and power the light off of 2 of these cells. Since I am not an EE or anywhere close, could someone give me a rough estimate of how long I can expect to get for runtime with the one L30 light here and 2 of the cells I mentioned. 

I'm planning on purchasing at least a couple more of Quazzles lights as soon as they come out. The current set up with the Magicshines is crazy bright and while I like having all that light, I find I don't really need it. I would love to have two of the L31 lights Quazzle is making for the bars, and the L33 for my new helmet light. I think his housing should come in smaller and lighter than the Magicshine.

Any speculation on runtimes for me? I really appreciate it.

Rob


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

crewcabrob said:


> Reserecting another old thread here:
> 
> OK, I have a 12 hour race coming up in a month. It is overnight: 7pm to 7am. Currently I have two Magicshines. I ran this set up on last fall before we got pounded with snow and the MTB season ended here in Nebraska.
> 
> ...


It really surprises me that folks are willing to mount the battery for their helmet light on the helmet. Personally, I always put the battery in my jersey pocket. I think having it in my pocket is the best choice because it's completely independent of my camelback. I can take the camelback off without having to worry about it being connected. I also ride with bottles most of the time when the ride is less than 3 hours and this means my light setup is exactly the same when I ride with or without a camelback.

I'm also careful to mount the light head on my helmet such that the helmet is very well balanced front to back and also low on the helmet to minimize the effect of the weight. That means mounting the light pretty close to the top of the helmet with a very low profile mount.

With my current lights, that means I end up with about 78 grams of weight well balanced on the helmet. That's not bad, but I still want less. Especially in 6/12/24 hour races. My next light should be in the 40grams or less range with similar light output as my current light. I think that'll hardly be noticeable.


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

I realize it might not be optimal to have both the light and batter mounted on the helmet, but for me it seems like the best option. I can take the whole set up off with the helmet and I don't have to worry about snagged cables or pulling a connection apart. That being said, I can see how a jersey pocket could work well for a pack. I don't like to ride with my Camelbak unless I have to. On a short trail with multiple laps, I find a bottle or two works better for me. I can always go back to camp and get another bottle or two.

Cutting the light head and battery down to less than half of the Magicshine should help with longer rides. The light head is easily half the weight of the Magicshine. The battery on the Magic shine is basically 4 16850 batteries wired up. I hope that by going to just two battries, it will really lighten things up.

Rob


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Battery mounted on the helmet - that is how I roll!*










***


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

crewcabrob said:


> Reserecting another old thread here:
> 
> OK, I have a 12 hour race coming up in a month. .....edit..... What I did find however is that the light and battery were heavy on my helmet after riding for a few hours. *It moved my helmet around and was really a chore to keep my head up and aimed where I wanted it to be. I had both the light and battery mounted on my helmet: light very close to the front and the battery hanging off the back with a velcro strap.*
> 
> ...


I think I understand your need for a light-weight helmet setup. Personally I think you should be able to get by with 2 x 18650's and a 2 x Quazzle xpE or G parallel setup without having a weight problem. However it's too early to say which Quazzle light will offer the best beam pattern for helmet use but I'm betting the single XP-E or triple XPE will be the best for longer throw. Once again though, too early to speculate on how well the mounting solution will work especially when you consider all the crazy helmet vent configurations used nowadays.

When I want to go wireless on my helmet I use my WF-501B Ultrafire torch host with a SST-50 drop-in. The torch has a very low profile and stays put with just a single piece of Velcro. I'm very lucky though because I have the perfect helmet for using a torch WHICH is almost impossible to find nowadays. Run time on high is about 1hr for the SST-50 ( roughly 600lm ) I could easily mod the torch to run with a 2 cell external pack and mount it to the back of the helmet ( a la Amoeba ) but for the time being I'm fine with it the way it is. Medium mode gives me 200lm and about 3hr of run time.

Now about the problem you have with the MagicShine on the helmet: You mentioned that your head gets heavy during the extended ride and the light ends up not pointing where you want. To me this sounds like a problem with the light head mount not being flexible enough to allow the light head to point ( up more )where it needs to be when your head is hanging lower. I don't own a MS but I used to have the same problem with my quad XRE light. Luckily with mine all I had to do was stick a wad of old inner tube under the mount to lift it a little. You might have to do what ( MacG ) suggested and situate the mount a little higher on the helmet ( if possible ) . Like you, I prefer the light head a little more forward. Anyway, for what it's worth....I can't see how anyone could ride with 4 cells on the helmet....Way, way too heavy for me.

Lastly, I think *two cells* should run a single XP-G about 3hrs. Cut that in half if using two Q-light XPG's in parallel. ( I base that on how long my single XP-G torch runs with one 2400mAh 18650 ( black/red ) Trustfire cell....which is 1.5hrs )


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Seems like a nice little light. However, I wonder what the camera settings were when the beamshot was taken. 

The comment says it was 2AM, yet the sky is orange. If the picture was overexposed (which would make the sky look orange), then the light would appear brighter than it actually is. There was some commentary about this in another thread about beamshots by the same author.

Just a thought...


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Rob, I absolutely agree with you and think this is the Magicshine's biggest deficiency. The combination of the weight and high mounting height can potentially make the light very uncomfortable. It can vary in severity with your helmet slots but nevertheless, it's the fatal flaw in my view.



Cat-man-do said:


> Lastly, I think *two cells* should run a single XP-G about 3hrs. Cut that in half if using two Q-light XPG's in parallel. ( I base that on how long my single XP-G torch runs with one 2400mAh 18650 ( black/red ) Trustfire cell....which is 1.5hrs )


You should be able to get 2+ hours with a single XP-G (Vf significantly lower than battery voltage) burning at 1A (~350 lumens theoretical) on a single "*real*" 2000+mAh pack. I would suggest that either your torch is running closer to max 1.5A or your cells aren't getting the rated capacity (or both  ).



J_Hopper said:


> Seems like a nice little light. However, I wonder what the camera settings were when the beamshot was taken.
> 
> The comment says it was 2AM, yet the sky is orange. If the picture was overexposed (which would make the sky look orange), then the light would appear brighter than it actually is. There was some commentary about this in another thread about beamshots by the same author.
> 
> Just a thought...


There was some discussions around quazzle's beamshots but apparently he's in the city and light pollution is a problem. There was a page of many different beamshot from known lights to compare so it wasn't as bad as it appeared. In general, beamshots with a reference don't tell a whole lot if you can't compare with a light with which you're familiar.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

a polished mirror-quality chrome version of L30 is also available now


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

quazzle said:


> a polished mirror-quality chrome version of L30 is also available now


Run a little warmer than the regular one?


----------

